# Wireless triggers



## banderson (Mar 7, 2012)

I Sortof already posted about this, but I guess I'd just like to rephrase my question. I would like to buy a set of budget triggers and a transmitter. I have a hotshoe flash, and a flash with only a pc connection. And when looking, it seems that many monolight receivers don't work with the transmitters made for hotshoe flashes. I know that you get what you pay for, and I plan on investing in higher quality equipment, but I just dont currently have the budget and would like the practice lol. Any thoughts on radio receivers and transmitters that would work cohesively for both flashes?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2012)

I use Yongnuo RF-600TX transmitter with RF-600RX receivers.  The receivers work with both shoe- and direct-wire flashes.  Plus as a cord is available to control the camera shutter if need be.


----------



## banderson (Mar 7, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> I use Yongnuo RF-600TX transmitter with RF-600RX receivers.  The receivers work with both shoe- and direct-wire flashes.  Plus as a cord is available to control the camera shutter if need be.



You're a lifesaver! Thanks! So if I get this package and another receiver I'd be set? http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0042TYNJ4

Thanks again!!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 7, 2012)

Just get PocketWizards. It'd be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## banderson (Mar 7, 2012)

chuasam said:
			
		

> Just get PocketWizards. It'd be cheaper in the long run.



Cheaper in the long run- however, when I can't afford to buy them, that point becomes somewhat moot lol I know though. I just want something to practice with until I can get nicer equipment.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 7, 2012)

banderson said:


> I Sortof already posted about this, but I guess I'd just like to rephrase my question. I would like to buy a set of budget triggers and a transmitter. I have a hotshoe flash, and a flash with only a pc connection. And when looking, *it seems that many monolight receivers don't work with the transmitters made for hotshoe flashes.* I know that you get what you pay for, and I plan on investing in higher quality equipment, but I just dont currently have the budget and would like the practice lol. Any thoughts on radio receivers and transmitters that would work cohesively for both flashes?



Explain the bold.

If it's what I think you're saying, then they will work but it takes the correct cables to make them work. My PW PII's don't have hot shoes on them. I either run a miniphone to screw lock pc or miniphone to wired hot shoe depending on the type of flash.

And if your pc port is not screw lock and the transmitters don't have a hot shoe, get a miniphone to wired hotshoe. It'll be less frustrating in the long run. pc connections suck. I left my cables (the down fall of shooting out of two different bags) at home and was shooting in the middle of DC about and hour and a half away. I ended up at Penn Camera and purchased and outrageously expensive Pocket Wizard miniphone to pc and it wouldn't work unless it was held just right. Fortunately one of the other photographers had something and I ended up returning the $30 cable.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 7, 2012)

banderson said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save up till you can afford them. Or else you just wasted however much the cheap brand cost.


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2012)

chuasam said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



I don't see the logic of your statement. You're saying that only the most expensive is acceptable, would you recommend a 1DX or a D4 to a newbie? The yongnuo triggers work perfectly and do everything a newbie at ocf needs to get going.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 7, 2012)

chuasam said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...


Thankfully, that's not true.

OP, anything that will trigger your lights will make you happy.  Get the Yongnuos and have fun.  You can spend an arm and half a leg later on PW's or RP's if you really want to, but the Chinese triggers will get you by just fine.


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 7, 2012)

chuasam said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Posted it before, I'll post it again: 




I have them and love them.  Never had a single problem and I could duplicate my set *8* *times* for what the cheapest set of PW's would be.


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 7, 2012)

My CowboyStudio flash triggers work just fine and fire off every shot.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 7, 2012)

ive been using the cactus triggers. bought the origonal set year and a half ago, and have added 4 more recievers since then and they are all working great, no problems yet.


----------



## banderson (Mar 8, 2012)

Village Idiot said:
			
		

> Explain the bold.
> 
> If it's what I think you're saying, then they will work but it takes the correct cables to make them work. My PW PII's don't have hot shoes on them. I either run a miniphone to screw lock pc or miniphone to wired hot shoe depending on the type of flash.
> 
> And if your pc port is not screw lock and the transmitters don't have a hot shoe, get a miniphone to wired hotshoe. It'll be less frustrating in the long run. pc connections suck. I left my cables (the down fall of shooting out of two different bags) at home and was shooting in the middle of DC about and hour and a half away. I ended up at Penn Camera and purchased and outrageously expensive Pocket Wizard miniphone to pc and it wouldn't work unless it was held just right. Fortunately one of the other photographers had something and I ended up returning the $30 cable.



Any of the cowboy studio triggers or ones by that same manufacturer have a pc sync receiver and transmitter and then a hotshoe transmitter and receiver, and you can't interchange them as far as I can tell. My partner has a set from them but only uses it with his speed light kit, and I'd like to be able to get a second transmitter and set of receivers so they'll all work together, but the descriptions can be somewhat confusing to someone who is just learning about studio lighting lol


----------



## banderson (Mar 8, 2012)

Village Idiot said:
			
		

> Explain the bold.
> 
> If it's what I think you're saying, then they will work but it takes the correct cables to make them work. My PW PII's don't have hot shoes on them. I either run a miniphone to screw lock pc or miniphone to wired hot shoe depending on the type of flash.
> 
> And if your pc port is not screw lock and the transmitters don't have a hot shoe, get a miniphone to wired hotshoe. It'll be less frustrating in the long run. pc connections suck. I left my cables (the down fall of shooting out of two different bags) at home and was shooting in the middle of DC about and hour and a half away. I ended up at Penn Camera and purchased and outrageously expensive Pocket Wizard miniphone to pc and it wouldn't work unless it was held just right. Fortunately one of the other photographers had something and I ended up returning the $30 cable.



http://www.adorama.com/LTBSBK11.html

That's the monolight I am wanting to trigger. The connection is mini pc. I wasn't sure if that mattered lol


----------



## banderson (Mar 8, 2012)

chuasam said:
			
		

> Save up till you can afford them. Or else you just wasted however much the cheap brand cost.



Its just not economical for me. Especially since pw's for my setup would quite literally cost me more than the setup itself. I'd much rather save the money for glass. Lol


----------



## DeeJay (Mar 8, 2012)

Check out FeaturedItems


----------



## JSER (Mar 8, 2012)

I use Ishoot wireless triggers from Ebay for ALL my shots including the high speed work with balloons bursting, £19 a set, can anyone say they don't work looking at the above

Check this out, a bargain

250687575451     (ebay)  THIS set have THREE receivers for the price

Thay are all the same and do the same thing


----------

